# Monthly Rentals in Patzcuaro or Morelia?



## Sheila P (Nov 15, 2015)

Have lived in Ajijic since 2012 but my partner & I want to explore other areas. Any suggestions for monthly rentals from Jan through March 2016 in Patzcuaro, Morelia or SMA (or other nearby locations) would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

Suggest you join the Yahoo Group called 'Michoacan_net' (Google it) and re-post your query there.

Over 1,250 members in Morelia and Patzcuaro; typically 300-400 messages monthly.

HTH,

-- K.H.


----------



## Sheila P (Nov 15, 2015)

Kimpatsu Hekigan said:


> Suggest you join the Yahoo Group called 'Michoacan_net' (Google it) and re-post your query there.
> 
> Over 1,250 members in Morelia and Patzcuaro; typically 300-400 messages monthly.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

